# USDM B14 Sentra conversion



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Can someone post pics and list the parts of a standard USDM Sentra?

I need pics of the:
-front
-side
-rear
-dash area (inc.steering wheel)

I just want to know what parts are needed to make a complete USDM conversion....

If any of you guys want, i'd gladly find and post the same regarding PDM or JDM Sentra conversion pics and parts.

Thanks guys


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check out down there on my link, i think i've got some pretty decent pics, but why usdm?? forget it, it's like asking us here why jdm?? swap parts with you or somethin'


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ill ship ya my bumper by freight  i work at a warehouse, so shipping isnt a problem  only thing i ask for, is your front bumper?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa, now that i actually looked at your car, which is .......well its awsome......i think you would need all of the entire bodypanels from the front of a sentra/200sx. including fenders. biggest thing, is our hood isnt raised like that, our headlights n corners are seperate pieces, and i will gladly swap all these parts with you lol.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's pretty funny, We go for the JDM look and you guys go for the USDM look. I think we should all jus trade parts.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, i realized that too....im actually doing this for a friend of mine..her car looks *exactly* like this except its light blue..her car is a 95 Sentra Series 3 super saloon...





































nice pics azkikr.clean car 

Slayer,changing the my exaltas body panels would cost a lot...it would be more economical to get an old B14 body like my friend has to go USDM.Thanks man.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

this is also what the rear of her ride looks like









now all i need is what to do to convert it...ive thought of the following so just correct me if im wrong

-move rear power antenna to the front
-get USDM rims
-remove stock JDM muffler tip
-replace rear taillight center bar

anything else


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

does your friend have those 15" se-r rims?? those look really cool, ask her for those, that's usdm right there.
then custom the tail center bar to body paint, and keep the antenna there, i hate my lightning rod, so i have to put an antenna ball on it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

though that rear piece is red... i woulnt mind getting my hands on it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey Exalta, can you find a sentra like the one above and take a closeup of the mirrors and of the section right above the rear NISSAN emblem (where the 3rd brakelight is).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, and leave the power antenna in the rear 1/4 panel, it's gonna be a bitch to move and it looks pretty good there.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

whiteb14, there is also a black centerpiece like that...black ones are for lower trims...

azkikr,if those 15 se-r rims were here,i wouldnt let her have it...im a get it for me..

1997GA16DE,as much as i want it in the rear quarter panel,she wants it exactly USDM so we have to shave it off and transfer it to the front...to be authentic USDM..

regarding the mirrors, there are two types...one is plain and one has a division(like mine)...its still nighttime here so ill post it tom. after work.

the area above the third brake light...whatever that is in there..it aint stock man.High level trim sentras have third brake lights and red tailbars while lower trims have shaved third brake lights and black center bars. I'll look for more photos.

If i find any cars like that i'll take snapshots of it.Any other requests?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

well... i will gladly trade my rear black center piece for a black one from the philippines


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=358062


if you need more pics let me know I have about 900 more


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

whiteb14...if only i could...that SE-L taillight would sell like crack here haha.

nx2krider93...that is one sweet white sentra.too bad we didnt have that version here..

1997GA16DE, the emblem above the Nissan emblem is a dealer emblem.There's a pic of it in the upcoming JDM Sentra conversion thread im gonna start hehe.
here's a snapshot of the mirror as you requested







If you need cleaner or a snapshot on a different angle just say so.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I want those mirrors, we don't have those 2pc folding mirrors like you. So you're saying the lower models don't have the 3rd brakelight? Lucky. I hate that 3rd brakelight like Sin. I have a spoiler with the brakelight already in it so I need to get the old one outta there.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

GOT HEAD LIGHTS? I HATE THE HALOS. HOW MUCH? AND THEYRE 1 PIECE RIGHT?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> So you're saying the lower models don't have the 3rd brakelight?


Yep, the EX Saloon and lower models dont have it...only the Super Saloons



> GOT HEAD LIGHTS? I HATE THE HALOS. HOW MUCH? AND THEYRE 1 PIECE RIGHT?


Those headlights are expensive man. My dealer (NisCom Philippines) quoted it at $240 a pair...too damn expensive.

Yes they're one piece. You can check my sig below for the link to my site (Exalta Sentra)

Thanks everyone for the info and the pics! Me and my friend greatly appreciate it and you guys help earned me a lotta plus points to her :thumbup: 

By the way, It's really tiring and complicated moving the rear fender antenna to the front, just checked it out a while ago but its definitely worth it. I'd Have to seal the hole, primer and paint it and make a new antenna hole up front.

I dunno with you guys but a full USDM version (copied exactly) would be a great hit here and thats what we're trying to accomplish


----------

